# [risolto] ipw-2.4-boot.fw load failed kernel 2.6.15

## Cadoro

ho installato il pacchetto wpa_supplicant e ho cominciato a mettergli una mano sulla configurazione con chiave wpa

ma quando avvio /etc/init.d/net.eth1 start ecco quello che ne esce

```

* Starting eth1

 *   Configuring wireless network for eth1                                       [ok]

 *   Couldn't associate with any access points on eth1

 *   Failed to configure wireless for eth1                                                        [ !! ]

```

ma l'access point è attivo 

```

eth1      Scan completed :

          Cell 01 - Address: 00:11:D8:60:52:7B

                    ESSID:"<hidden>"

                    Protocol:IEEE 802.11bg

                    Mode:Master

                    Channel:1

                    Encryption key:on

                    Bit Rate:54 Mb/s

                    Extra: Rates (Mb/s): 1 2 5.5 6 9 11 12 18 24 36 48 54

                    Quality=97/100  Signal level=-27 dBm

                    Extra:wpa_ie=dd160050f20101000050f20201000050f20201000050f202

                    Extra: Last beacon: 1ms ago

```

 c'entra qualcosa l'esid non di broadcastLast edited by Cadoro on Mon Feb 20, 2006 9:20 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Cazzantonio

forse devi postare la tua configurazione di wpa_supplicant...

Comunque se non fa il broadcast dell'essid anche la mia scheda wireless non si connette con la wpa... non ho idea del perché... (con crittazione wep si)

----------

## Cadoro

ma ho provato pure con ssid di broadcast (anche se nella configurazione di supplicant.example  c' è proprio una voce per gli ssid non di broadcast)

Provo con chiave wep sempre con supplicat

----------

## Cadoro

avviando manualmente il demone wpa_supplicat con chiave wep entra tranquillamente ma non appena faccio un start di net.eth1 in init mi da il seguente errore per me assurdo...

```
* Caching service dependencies ...                                                               [ ok ]

 * Starting eth1

 *     For WPA support (wpa_supplicant) support, emerge net-wireless/wpa-supplicant

```

questo è il file conf di network 

```
modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_eth1=("-Dipw")

~

~

~

```

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

Hai configurato /etc/wpa_supplicant con i dati relativi alla tua rete?

Se si puoi postarlo magari omettendo la password?

----------

## Cadoro

 *MeMyselfAndI wrote:*   

> Hai configurato /etc/wpa_supplicant con i dati relativi alla tua rete?
> 
> Se si puoi postarlo magari omettendo la password?

 

si supplicant fuziona con chiave wep

```
ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=0

ap_scan=1

network={

ssid="****
```

"

key_mgmt=NONE

wep_key0="*"

wep_key1="*"

wep_key2="*"

wep_tx_keyidx=1

priority=5

auth_alg=SHARED

}

~

----------

## Cadoro

ho notato nella guida che è rischiesto il caricamento del modulo soltanto se si è hanno installata più pacchetti con il medesimo servizio.Io potrei anche omettere quindi il modulo wpa.... e provandoci mi dice che non trova ap(errore scritto precedentemente)

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

Allora normalmente io non avvio il demone wpa_supplicant all'avvio del sistema, tanto ci pensa /etc/init.d/net.etx ad avviarlo,, prova a toglierlo dal runleve che usi;Altra cosa mi pare che sia errato il modo in cui hai scritto il file di conf /etc/conf.d/net : nello specifico il driver wpa non so se e' possibile dichiararlo mettendolo tra parentesi.... hai provato a toglierle?

----------

## Cadoro

 *MeMyselfAndI wrote:*   

> Allora normalmente io non avvio il demone wpa_supplicant all'avvio del sistema, tanto ci pensa /etc/init.d/net.etx ad avviarlo,, prova a toglierlo dal runleve che usi;Altra cosa mi pare che sia errato il modo in cui hai scritto il file di conf /etc/conf.d/net : nello specifico il driver wpa non so se e' possibile dichiararlo mettendolo tra parentesi.... hai provato a toglierle?

 

Per quanto riguarda il demone io non lo carico all'avvio perchè non c'è almeno così mi sembra...senza parentesi non va poichè richiede come argomento una stringa o meglio indispensabili sono le ""

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

un'altra cosa che versione dei driver ipw / kernel usi?

----------

## Cadoro

 *MeMyselfAndI wrote:*   

> un'altra cosa che versione dei driver ipw / kernel usi?

 

2.6.12-r6 ipw2200-1.0.8-r1

----------

## Cadoro

ragazzi il demone funziona ma non si avvia in net devo  per forza modificare anche il wireless.

O meglio perchè quando l'avvio in net ho 

```
modules_eth1="wpa_supplicant 

 wpa_supplicant_eth1=("-D ipw") 
```

 mi invita a installare wpa_supplicant se l'ho installato pure con il portage

For WPA support (wpa_supplicant) support, emerge net-wireless/wpa-supplicant

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

io lo uso cosi' prova un po se ti funziona....

```

nitro ~ $ cat /etc/conf.d/net

# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

modules_eth0=("wpa_supplicant")

wpa_supplicant_eth0="-Dwext"

wpa_timeout_eth0=60

```

Non fare caso al driver differente... e' perché uso il kernel 2.6.15..

Edit:Dimentica tutto quello che ti ho detto

Ho fatto una paio di prove a casa... e sono riuscito a replicare il tuo stesso errore... come?

```
emerge -C wpa_supplicant
```

Ora,, non so se hai sbagliato te o cos'altro ma prova a riemergere il pacchetto wpa_supplicant, dovrebbe andare tutto a posto.

Ciao

----------

## Cadoro

vedendo sul forum internazionale era un problema di configurazione dello script di rete ho riaggiornato hotplu e baselayout come mi era stato consigliato ma adesso non mi caria più il firmware dell'wireless

```
pw2200: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection

ipw2200: ipw-2.4-boot.fw load failed: Reason -2

ipw2200: Unable to load firmware: -2

ipw2200: failed to register network device

ipw2200: probe of 0000:03:02.0 failed with error -5

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'CCMP'

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'WEP'

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'TKIP
```

 *Quote:*   

> Ora Faccio prima un update generale a Domani!

 

----------

## Cazzantonio

Questo è il mio /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf

```
ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=0

ap_scan=2

network={

        ssid="xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx"

        scan_ssid=1

        proto=WPA

        auth_alg=OPEN

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        pairwise=TKIP

# pairwise=CCMP TKIP

        group=TKIP

# group=CCMP TKIP WEP104 WEP40

        psk="xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx"

}
```

questo il mio /etc/conf.d/net

```
modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_timeout_eth1=90

wpa_supplicant_eth1="-Dwext -c /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf"

config_eth1=( "dhcp" )
```

mi pare che tu debba usare il driver wext al posto di ipw con i nuovi kernel....

Prova con questi file di conf e fammi sapere

----------

## Cadoro

il problema era proprio nello scrip di avvio della scheda di rete infatti con  *Quote:*   

> wpa_supplicant  -Dipw -ieth1 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -B -w il demone parte tranquillamente in background e la wireless con i driver ipw funziona

 

ora sto ancora aggiorndao il sistema...gnome ha bloccato il mio emerge -f world && emerge -uDdpv && rebuild 

proverò anche la tua config ma nella situazione attuale il kernel non riesce a caricare il ipw2200: ipw-2.4-boot.fw load failed: Reason -2

----------

## Apetrini

Scusate ,ma qualcuno di voi è riuscito ad usare wpa_supplicant (le nuove versioni) con la gui grafica? Io riesco solo con le versioni che usavano la riga di comando e basta...

----------

## Cadoro

a me pur partendo il demone l'interfaccia gui (molto utile ) mi da tutti i campi vuoti  *Quote:*   

> PING failed - trying to reconnect
> 
> 

 

----------

## Cadoro

ho aggiornato il sistema e ricompilato il kernel al 2.6.15

Ho visto però anche sul forum ma molto velocemente che in build nel kernel la scheda ipw2200 sarebbe potuta non partire e così è stato. erore nel cariamento del firmware di boot.

Ho quindi come suggerito emerso dopo aver eliminato i vecchi firmware e moduli della sceda 

```
ipw2200 ipw2200-firmare e anche ieee80211
```

ma sempre lo stesso errore non parte..

 *Quote:*   

> Errore nel caricamento del firmware di boot versione 2.4

 

----------

## Cadoro

il non caricamento del firmware potrebbe dipendere da udev?Qualcuno ha questa scheda wireless con un kernel 2.6.15 e i moduli ha quelli del kernel? il firmware 2.4? udev?

----------

## Cadoro

non capisco se sia normale che io mi debba fare le domande e poi dare le risposte da solo.

Per fortuna risolto...si potevano caricare moduli differenti kernel e non ,aumentare i tempi di attesa dei caricamenti del firmware di attesa come consigliato dagli sviluppatori della scheda (inutile). 

Ho aggiornato udev ad una versione ancora mascherata e carica alla grande

bye

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

 *Cadoro wrote:*   

> non capisco se sia normale che io mi debba fare le domande e poi dare le risposte da solo.
> 
> Per fortuna risolto...si potevano caricare moduli differenti kernel e non ,aumentare i tempi di attesa dei caricamenti del firmware di attesa come consigliato dagli sviluppatori della scheda (inutile). 
> 
> Ho aggiornato udev ad una versione ancora mascherata e carica alla grande
> ...

 

Comportamento strano quello della tua scheda,, io uso tutto in stable e non ho tutti quei problemi.... ma usi i driver esterni o interni al kernel?

Sinceramente ancora non ho capito se i tuoi problemi sono ancora quelli del post iniziale (non va wpa_supplicant) o se si sono tramutati in qualcosa d'altro...

----------

## Cadoro

 *MeMyselfAndI wrote:*   

>  *Cadoro wrote:*   non capisco se sia normale che io mi debba fare le domande e poi dare le risposte da solo.
> 
> Per fortuna risolto...si potevano caricare moduli differenti kernel e non ,aumentare i tempi di attesa dei caricamenti del firmware di attesa come consigliato dagli sviluppatori della scheda (inutile). 
> 
> Ho aggiornato udev ad una versione ancora mascherata e carica alla grande
> ...

 

Bè inizialmente i problemi  erano solo di wpa_supplicant poi esausto ho aggiornato il sistema.Poi con entrambi i kernel il .12 su cui lavoravo e il .15 scaricato non caricava più il driver...(problema 2). Ne secondo caso ho smascherato una nuova versione di udev 0.81 e tutto funzionava a meraviglia compreso wpa supplicant con o senza ssid di broadcast(problema 1 risolto con aggiornamento di baselayout e "hotplug")

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

Quindi hai risolto? Ci manca il tag cosi' che altri col tuo stesso problema possano trovare una soluzione

----------

## Cadoro

bè sembra che l'ho scritto......

----------

## Cadoro

Provo ad avviare la scheda wireless ipw2200 dopo un aggiornameto kernel e base laoyou

```
ioctl[IPW_IOCTL_WPA_SUPPLICANT]: Operation not supported

ioctl[IPW_IOCTL_WPA_SUPPLICANT]: Operation not supported

Failed to set encryption.
```

Che significa ho già reinstallato wpa_supplicant!!???

Sto utlizzando non più i moduli ipw ma quelli wext e sembra anche se va in timed out che la wiress si colleghi ma non si avvia il dhcp

```
Feb 27 14:28:22 localhost rc-scripts: timed out

Feb 27 14:31:57 localhost TKIP: replay detected: STA=00:11:d8:60:52:7b previous TSC 00000000029e received TSC 00000000029e
```

 *Quote:*   

> Mi caccio sempre nei pasticcini...una giornata INTERA...con relative conseguenze 

 

Ho provato ad installare l'ultima versione di baselayout e la nuova bash 3.1_p10 ed è stata questa non capisco ancora per quali motivi a non avviarmi + correttamente wpa_supplicant o meglio questo si avviava ma andava in time-out non facendo partire il client dhcp ma configurava perfettamente l'iwconfig con chiave wpa.

E' davvero affascinante vedere questa modularità negli script, questa stretta relazione tra bash e giustamente gli script di init di baselayout  senza dimenticarci di udev.

 Ma non riesco a capire perchè il pretend emerge di baselayout non mi abbia dato la dipendenza con bash

Ma sapete consigliarmi un buon sito di riferimento o un buon tool per avere più informazioni possibili sulle ultime release? *Quote:*   

> Al momento io mi leggo i .ebuild e mi scorro il portage in /usr....il search non mi soddisfa

 

----------

